

Trolldor: Global Blacklist of Twitter Trolls - robgering
https://www.trolldor.com/

======
SideburnsOfDoom
"Three reports from different users are needed for a Twitter profile to be
listed as a Troll. ... A user who is marked as a troll cannot report other
users."

Oh, so it's been completely thoroughly thought out and is definitely not open
to abuse.

/sarcasm

------
stfu
I am absolutely against these kinds of public shaming lists. Either somebody
is breaking the law (i.e. in cases serious threats are made) or not.

This hyper sensitive "let's ban anything that is different from my own world
view, because TROLLS" is getting more and more ridiculous.

------
ZenPro
_The user placing the report can choose between sending an anonymous report or
make their identity known when sending their report._

Anonymous reporting? That is not within the spirit of either Twitter or your
own stated mission. If you are reporting someone as a troll a log should be
kept.

EDIT TO ADD:

Having researched a bit more the entire concept is nonsense

[1] Access to your Trolldor account to see if you have any reports, are listed
as a Troll or find out who reported you. ( _I thought you said you cannot see
who reports you? Which is it?_ )

[2] Inappropriate behaviour listed as -

Provocation - we love debates and good discussion on Twitter. However, users
who just look to provoke for fun can be reported in this category.

 _Are you kidding me??_

\-----------

Creep - we all know who they are: they fill up your timeline on a daily basis
with messages worshipping their idols, friends, relatives and colleagues. Now
you can let them know that their behavior is too much

 _Last time I checked it was not trolling to post photos of MY family on MY
Twitter. It is more creepy that someone follows me and goes to the trouble of
reporting me to Trolldor for photos of my family._

\----------

Retweeter/Favoriter - users who never create their own content and just
retweet and favorite other people’s tweets. A warning with a report might
encourage them to show the world what they have inside.

 _Yes kids - roll up and get listed as a troll for using the features built in
to Twitter! Next up FaceTroll. A service for reporting Facebook users who
update their status!_

\----------

Insult/Threat - insults and threats are a delicate matter, but Trolldor is a
good way of letting everyone know that a profile is continuing to making
abusive use of Twitter.

 _Twitter already has this_

\-----------

False identity - you can use this category to indicate profiles that seek with
usurp another’s identity for unclear purposes

 _Twitter already has this and, more to the point, who the fuck are you to
decide if an identity checks out?_

\-----------

However, to end on a positive, the design is excellent.

